# Is Vaping safer in the UK than the US? W.T.F?



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

Interesting to see current stats in here.... 

Published on February 15, 2017
If you have the attention span, go here for the full article: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-vaping-safer-uk-than-us-gary-wood

"..With so many conflicting messages it appears vaping is safer in the UK than in the US but why? Millions of people are now vaping either in place of smoking entirely or as a transition while smokers attempt to finally break the habit. Between the US and UK there are an estimated 12 million vapers as *smoking among all age groups continues to decline*, reaching _historic lows_. Many believe strongly in _the correlation between the rise in vaping and the decline in smoking_. These correlated trends are parallel in both countries and people give testimony to their personal success with vaping and the restoration of many areas of their health smoking was attacking.

The correlation is obvious to the tobacco and pharmaceutical companies who both have negative sales among products that cater to smokers. In the US, state and federal politicians are dealing with tobacco companies demanding to renegotiate settlement amounts agreed upon in the _Master Settlement Agreement of 1998_ due to rapidly declining sales and overall market share. State level governments truly do not want to lose or reduce the amount they receive from big tobacco as_* it has become a slush fund*_for many pet projects completely unrelated to smoking and the harm it causes. Many states, believing in the perpetuity of both smoking and the agreement's cash flow, were quick to form corporations and sell bonds."


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/2/17)

Nice info here - thanks for the share!


----------



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice info here - thanks for the share!



I share here so hopefully other I&AP's can share elsewhere (Interested & Affected Parties).

Fact is, as far as I'm concerned we're all I&AP's, aren't we?

Do your share and tell others, don't keep it to yourself.

Testify. (Serve as evidence or proof that something exists or is the case.)

M_tu


----------

